
DataStax layers graph database on top of Cassandra engine - mstump
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/04/12/datastax-layers-graph-database-on-top-of-cassandra-engine/
======
Titanuser
This is awesome. If I am a Titan customer, can I migrate to DataStax Graph?

~~~
mstump
I think so. It looks like it's compatible with any tinkerpop graph database.

------
mstump
Aurelius the team behind Titian DB has reimplemented the Tinkerpop graph
engine on top of Cassandra. The goal is to scale to billions of edges and
vertices.

